# Saga continues!!!



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Our search for an area/ home n Spain continues next week in what is becomming quite a long saga!!

This will be our 6th such expedition but at least on this one -unlike the previous- we seem to have better organised est agents with 7 different property viewings amongst 4 agents.

And, in the midst of this quest it's my birthday too. Quite a time ahead. Can't wait to find out which place my wife tells me that I like best!!


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

where are you visiting this time?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Jalon Valley

My wife's says I really love that area


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

You sound very much like my wonderful husband, he likes what I tell him he likes 

He is very much behind my idea of retiring to Spain and even talks about it now as if it was his idea/dream. He does ask me where we will be moving to though.

I like the sound of Ontinyent (our holiday this year will be at Snikpoh's apartment - I will be contacting you at the end of January to book Snikpoh), I hope I like the area just as much when we arrive, we will have just over 2 weeks to look around.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes it is handy having someone to keep you right on what you REALLY like 

I loved Frigiliana but luckily my wife pointed out that I didn't hence our switch to this region

It is a beautiful area- it's just I hate viewing houses!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm afraid I ate all your turkey as you never showed up. I also drank the Guinness which I had imported from the local shop just to make you feel at home. I believe I may have some stale crackers left...


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Well at least we should be in for reasonable weather- temps to be about 14, whole lot better than 2 degrees here in Belfast. Hate house viewing but love visiting Espana


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Enjoy your trip, here's hoping you find something you both love. We had a lovely day of sunbathing in Frigiliana yesterday, a bit cold and windy overnight though. My electric blanket has been on.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks WS

You're a lucky sod- I loved Frigiliana and could just have pictured myself pottering about that gorgeous village, stopping off for a pint now and then at some of those picturesque bars/ restaurants


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Maybe your wife will reconsider once she's seen all the options??? You know what us women are like, we never buy the first thing we see!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Maybe but I doubt it- we are just very different

She has the looks, brains, wit, charm intelligence and charisma. I have, errrm let me think....nope can't think!

Point is we have different tastes in places to live. Maybe you can give me tips- how did your hubby get you to agree to same place he liked??


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

It was easy, I came out solo, did the reccie...he came out saw my shortlist and the deal was done...luckily we like the same things


----------



## DreamDoLove (Jan 16, 2016)

It's 2 degrees in Belfast?? Ouch! We've just moved from there - well, we moved to Finland for a year and a half first, which put Belfast winter in perspective, kind of. -30 there yesterday! But much drier, so I still preferred Finnish winter to Norn Irish winter...


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

WeeScottie said:


> It was easy, I came out solo, did the reccie...he came out saw my shortlist and the deal was done...luckily we like the same things



Ah I see. 

Smart lady. 

My wife has decided we like the same things


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Secretly I think I did the same...don't tell!


----------

